# Chewies' new crib



## mikecrowder23 (May 3, 2010)

Got it on craigslist for 150 bucks. took it apart in about 10 pieces and put it back together in the apt. 8' long 6.5 ' tall and 34" wide. She must be part iguana 'cause she climbs the whole thing.


----------



## isdrake (May 3, 2010)

That's cool. Nice to see that a Tegu will use the height. 
The enclosure looks great, but I think it would look better with just a plain background.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (May 3, 2010)

my wife likes the background and that's what it took to get her to let me put it in the open so what she says goes. lol


----------



## reptastic (May 3, 2010)

hey, i got one of those tegu/iguanas that love to climb too lol! that cage is friggin awesome chewie must be very happy in it!


----------



## mikecrowder23 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, she is. I've never seen her so active.


----------



## isdrake (May 3, 2010)

This really makes one thinking about adding climbable stuff in the terrarium. 

Your wife had terrible taste. XD


----------



## mikecrowder23 (May 3, 2010)

My wife wants to know what your cage looks like?


----------



## preston897 (May 3, 2010)

i like that cage. it is very tropical looking. reminds me of a tropical paradise. and it sounds like a cage contest coming on! haha


----------

